

Numu.me (beta) - cust
http://numu.me/

======
ekpyrotic
(1) On arriving at the homepage, I had no idea what your start-up did. I had
to navigate to About ("We take any web address and create an easy to share
numerical code that connects to that address. We call them numurls, or numus
for short.")

Please explain your product succinctly and clearly somewhere on the homepage.

(2) Your search-box will not let me input any text. Windows 7, Chrome 22.0.1.

Edit: So, I misunderstood. I thought you entered a url into homepage, with
spat out some type of numerical code, you could then enter into the navigation
bar. In particular, I thought you owned a numerical extension, i.e.,
www.something.11, which you were using to create purely numerical urls.

Actually, the process is as follows: (a) you get a code through the new.php
page (linked at the bottom of the homepage), (b) you're give a code, (c) in
order go to that website you have to go to your homepage and enter it.

That's ridiculous.

Why would I use that? It adds an unnecessary middle-step to navigating to a
website. I'd usually give friends my url directly (which is easy to remember),
or say something like "I read a good Economic article recently. Search 'New
Progressivism Economist'."

------
oakwhiz
This idea has been done to death many times before.

-Someone creates a centralized name/address tuple space (essentially just a key-value store.) -Tuples are claimed from that space. -The value of the remaining address space increases up to a certain point, at which the remaining unclaimed names are too long or annoying, and/or everyone moves on to a different system or service.

------
Zash
I enter 42 and press enter.

    
    
        Numubot says bad numu. Please confirm and try again.
    

I am dissapoint.

------
jameswyse
It doesn't say what it is, all I see is a large input box which doesn't accept
any keyboard input (Chrome 22.0.1229.94 on OSX ML)

Edit: Ah I see, it accepts numbers only. I'm guessing when you create a 'numu'
the user has to go to your website and enter the code to retrieve the web
url.. I think your home page should make this more obvious.

------
sambeau
It's like Bango! numbers, all over again…

[http://bango.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/115/~/what...](http://bango.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/115/~/what-
is-a-bango-number%3F)

------
ybaumes
It does not seem to work in IE8 (I am @work and not allowed to install other
browsers). What is the goal of Numu please? :-)

------
shimsham
Awesome. I can store my passwords here. And the icing on the cake? It's so
beautiful.

------
user24
reddit comments:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/11qkyx/tell_me_why...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/11qkyx/tell_me_why_my_website_idea_is_stupid_needs_work/)

